# This Cooking Milarkey



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 19, 2017)

I've just chucked 5 handfuls of Dry Pasta Spirally Twirl's, A Tin of Beans, A Tin of Raggatullie, 4 JUMBO German Hot Dogs & a Jar of Pasta sauce in the oven 5 Minuit's ago, So in about 25 Minuit's its Stir time & 2 Part Baked Crusty begets will go in on the shelf next to it.
Hope My 'Pasta a la Bloke' turns out ok !.

Right its about 25 mins later, Dutifully Stirred n Begets shoved in !.




Its been another 10 mins (So about 40 mins in total) & 



Finnished,,,,Now the Bate is done, Time to catch my dinner !....

All joking aside, It IS in fact for my Lunches for Monday & Tuesday as will be VERY busy with Long days, I just Portion it up into Bowls, Heat up some Extra Sauce until Piping Hot & Pour it on when I want it, (I haven't got a M/W & the sauce only takes a few minuet's in a saucepan go get Piping Hot).
The Begets are for NOW though with some THICK cut Stilton Cheese n Pickles !.


----------



## Debs (Feb 19, 2017)

Doughnuts for afters perhaps? :tongue:


----------



## caledonia (Feb 19, 2017)

I take it your hungry?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 19, 2017)

Hmmmm,,,,,I've already had 'Portion Control' Pointed out by another Member !.

Well its for tomorrows Tea as well !. (Kinda) I just normally Heat up some extra sauce piping hot & pour it straight on top.


----------



## runnach (Feb 19, 2017)

looks the business does that NZ 

Channa


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 19, 2017)

channa said:


> looks the business does that NZ
> 
> Channa



LOL LOL (You Fibber lol)


----------



## runnach (Feb 19, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> LOL LOL (You Fibber lol)



Not at all, only thing I would do different is slice the sausages, and sprinkle with herb de provence or oregano ...but that is personal preference buddy ...If you enjoyed it that is all that matters wait till so see my concoction later lol !!


Channa


----------



## GreggBear (Feb 19, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I've just chucked 5 handfuls of Dry Pasta Spirally Twirl's, A Tin of Beans, A Tin of Raggatullie, 4 JUMBO German Hot Dogs & a Jar of Pasta sauce in the oven 5 Minuit's ago, So in about 25 Minuit's its Stir time & 2 Part Baked Crusty begets will go in on the shelf next to it.
> Hope My 'Pasta a la Bloke' turns out ok !.
> 
> Right its about 25 mins later, Dutifully Stirred n Begets shoved in !.
> ...



Sounds like proper zombie scran there bud!:tongue: Got me going now, gonna go root about for some cheese!:cool1:


----------



## n brown (Feb 19, 2017)

*evening meal*

tonight i made a yeast free flatbread, kneaded, rolled out and cooked in a very hot  cast iron pan. for a filling i mixed Pataks balti paste with a bit of olive oil,soy sauce,cumin and turmeric, i used this to marinate stir fry beef strips. i fried this in a hot pan , and made a mix of lettuce,spring onions and cucumber and filled the wrap with the meat and salad.
it was horrible- never again


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 19, 2017)

We had cod wrapped in parma ham baked with tomatoes/chilli/bit of lemon juice etc. as a sauce. With some mash and peas. Lush and about 10% of the calories in that pot LOL.

But I do like sausage pasta too


----------



## Patchypete (Feb 19, 2017)

What time you expecting us mate, as you know, I had a few cooker problems, lol


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 19, 2017)

Patchypete said:


> What time you expecting us mate, as you know, I had a few cooker problems, lol
> View attachment 50961




I wouldn't let YOU near my Cooker Matey, You like setting fire to things or Blowing things up too much !. I will get a Take away in For when you two come around I think. & I will hide the Cooker Gas Match lol lol.



BTw is the New cooker all in & sorted now matey !.


----------



## Patchypete (Feb 20, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I wouldn't let YOU near my Cooker Matey, You like setting fire to things or Blowing things up too much !. I will get a Take away in For when you two come around I think. & I will hide the Cooker Gas Match lol lol.
> 
> 
> 
> BTw is the New cooker all in & sorted now matey !.



Yup, cooker is in and working, but I'm not allowed near it 
By the way, what sort of take away ? &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 20, 2017)

Patchypete said:


> Yup, cooker is in and working, but I'm not allowed near it
> By the way, what sort of take away ? ��



What do you both Fancy ?.
My Treat, But unfortunately I've only got Cider to wash it Down with, So Shall I make up the Bunks ! Lol lol.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 11, 2017)

Those of you that have been Hypnotized by or even Marvelled at my considerable Bulk in all its glorious Zombieness as I shuffle along Knows I like my Grub, & I know one or two of you have remarked in the past about Portion Size,,,, SO,, as a result of my visit to Cornwall
I think I've cracked it !



30 or 40 of these per meal might keep me off the Hunt and all is good.


----------



## Patchypete (Mar 12, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Those of you that have been Hypnotized by or even Marvelled at my considerable Bulk in all its glorious Zombieness as I shuffle along Knows I like my Grub, & I know one or two of you have remarked in the past about Portion Size,,,, SO,, as a result of my visit to Cornwall
> I think I've cracked it !
> 
> View attachment 51623
> ...



I think thats a normal sized pasty, it's just that you got very large hands :cheers:


----------



## izwozral (Mar 19, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I've just chucked 5 handfuls of Dry Pasta Spirally Twirl's, A Tin of Beans, A Tin of Raggatullie, 4 JUMBO German Hot Dogs & a Jar of Pasta sauce in the oven 5 Minuit's ago, So in about 25 Minuit's its Stir time & 2 Part Baked Crusty begets will go in on the shelf next to it.
> Hope My 'Pasta a la Bloke' turns out ok !.
> 
> Right its about 25 mins later, Dutifully Stirred n Begets shoved in !.
> ...



Looks like intestines and maggots.

Real zombie food then!


----------



## Caz (Mar 19, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I've just chucked 5 handfuls of Dry Pasta Spirally Twirl's, A Tin of Beans, A Tin of Raggatullie, 4 JUMBO German Hot Dogs & a Jar of Pasta sauce in the oven 5 Minuit's ago, So in about 25 Minuit's its Stir time & 2 Part Baked Crusty begets will go in on the shelf next to it.
> Hope My 'Pasta a la Bloke' turns out ok !.
> 
> ...................



Dunno about  'Pasta a la Bloke' - it sounds like my sort of cooking. Enjoy.


----------



## runnach (Mar 19, 2017)

Pasta is a great get of Jail card, It lends itself so well to so many things, I made this earlier this week from tagliatelle and scraps kicking about in the fridge rather than waste food which I hate 



My pals sometimes say " ah but, you have worked in the catering industry"  It really doesn't matter, If you enjoy it that is all that matters. Always remember a lot of the classic dishes are an accident from what was available or an adaptation from a traditional dish. SO go for it, only two options it either works or it doesn't.



Channa


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 24, 2017)

*Steak !*

SOOOOO,,,I've got this Steak,,,,


Ive always Had LOTS of Steak, from all sorts of animals, I eat FAR to much of it to be honest,,,But here is the problem.

As a result of my last Dawn Shuffle I Stocked my Belly, Fridge & Freezer Box Compartment to the brim as usual before Bartering away the rest. Now I 'Thought' I had finally eaten the last bits I had, BUT hiding away in my Freezer box Compartment it Turned out I've got Two smallish bits left that I had overlooked..Now Then I KNOW that these have been FRESHLY FROZEN,,Slowly thawed a little for a day or two when I turned my fridge off thinking it was empty,,BUT When I turned it back ON this morning in preparation for my Supermarket Shop I have JUST noticed them, &  they have 'JUST STARTED' to Freeze again !.

SOOOOO,,,Come on Gang,,How can I tell if they are OK to eat Now ?.
Any Tell Tail Signes ?.
They Smell Ok !, Although I can see a Little Grey ish Patch on one bit !.

HELP I'M UNGRY !!! Here is a picture of ONE of the small bits of Steak, The smallest & worst looking one !




Now, You can see the Greying I'm on about, But this is still Semi Frozen or at least Hardish to the Poke & Prod. So it doesn't look very Flattering, I can't remember what this Steak is from either !,,,Until I taste it !


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 24, 2017)

izwozral said:


> Looks like intestines and maggots.
> 
> Real zombie food then!



OH well if your teasing my Taste Buds I can oblige !




Guess what it is,,i will wager its NOT what you think !.

(Patcheypete my friend,, Stay quiet as I think you might know !) lol lol.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 24, 2017)

OK,,ok cant wait any longer, Going to Feast,,,

as the Steak was over an inch Thick, I Cut it in half to about half inch thick, Then Fried the bits for my customary 2mins a side..

This gave me JUST enough time to Prepare the Bread n Butter.
Then in went the other Half

Now it was at THIS point that I realised I Hadn't enough Bread for TWO sandwiches !.......So Added a 'Tomato Ketchup Garnish' for Realism & Flavour then Away I went for a chomp on Just the ONE !...

Steak Manwitch a la Bloke...
with lots of Shredded Steak Left over for my Brekkie With Eggs n Beans YUMMY. (If I'm still alive as a Zombie can be !).


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Mar 24, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> OH well if your teasing my Taste Buds I can oblige !
> 
> View attachment 51981
> 
> ...



That would be good with jelly


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 24, 2017)

Edina said:


> That would be good with jelly



If you think its EELs,,, then NOPE !,,,LOL LOL.

a Clue would be,,, Ime guessing MOST of us have eaten this at some point, Even Thinking its a distant Cousin that you've been served !.



This is when 'ITS' been Slightly Prepped, Split & Flattened out !.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 31, 2017)

SOOOO, Ive got this Steak !, LOL LOL LOL.
its actually for a Special Meal for Two tonight, & its a more respectable 20mm thick, by 300mm long.

Now I need something to tenderize it with, ( Better pretend I know what I'm doing ). AHHH I know,

HMMM, Better NOT use a FULL bottle,,,Dinner tonight might be a Late one then LOL LOL.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 31, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> If you think its EELs,,, then NOPE !,,,LOL LOL.
> 
> a Clue would be,,, Ime guessing MOST of us have eaten this at some point, Even Thinking its a distant Cousin that you've been served !.
> 
> ...



Ling?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 31, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Ling?



OHHH,,SO Close,,,,  This is one of those things that if you don't 'Specifically ASK' for its distant cousin as a seaside treat, Then you will probably get THIS instead, & Most people are non the wiser !.
Mind you,,,its got a few names,,,& Ling might be one of them, But  I know it as Smothhound !.

its really only got One Bone like a Spine !, So on that earlier pic I had about 15 of them...


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 31, 2017)

OK,,,Sooooo,

Now,,, What was I doing !...?.

Oh buxxer it, its cheese sandwiches tonight now !.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 31, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> OHHH,,SO Close,,,,  This is one of those things that if you don't 'Specifically ASK' for its distant cousin as a seaside treat, Then you will probably get THIS instead, & Most people are non the wiser !.
> Mind you,,,its got a few names,,,& Ling might be one of them, But  I know it as Smothhound !.
> View attachment 52329
> its really only got One Bone like a Spine !, So on that earlier pic I had about 15 of them...



Ah yes!

I caught one once in the Bristol Channel. Type of Shark.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 31, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Ah yes!
> 
> I caught one once in the Bristol Channel. Type of Shark.


Yep,, Shark Family I believe, But if you was to go to a Chip Shop & Just ask for 'Fish n Chips' There is a big chance you would get a bit of This, Its only if you ask for 'Cod n Chips' you might get Cod.
Fantastic eating,, I use to get a few of these,,,


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 9, 2017)

So,,,The other Day, I just arrived at a Park up & I fancied a GOOD early meal with whatever I could forage for outside,
So settled for Goose Pate


Followed by Steak for the Main


Then something exotic for Pudding


Then sat outside & Rested in the sun with a glass of white


Oh I love my Basic life,,,,,,Kinda !.


----------



## Patchypete (Apr 10, 2017)

I had noodles, and I didn't blow the cooker up


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 10, 2017)

LOL LOL, Hello my Friend, I'm REALLY surprised that your Sheila let's you near the new cooker !.
Lol lol.


----------



## Patchypete (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm only allowed to boil water at the moment


----------



## Patchypete (Apr 14, 2017)

Not really cooking, but I saw these and thought of you NZ


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 14, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> So,,,The other Day, I just arrived at a Park up & I fancied a GOOD early meal with whatever I could forage for outside,
> So settled for Goose Pate
> View attachment 52478
> 
> ...




Looks like your hallucinating, not enough doghnuts?:tongue:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 25, 2017)

That was Blinking quick !.
I've been a bit lazy & Slow on the Shuffling front lately & my stocks of FRESH meat has dwindled as a result, So I ordered a 3 course meal to be delivered, But didn't expect -


----------



## Robmac (Apr 25, 2017)

Might I suggest that it's a tad undercooked?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 25, 2017)

robmac said:


> might i suggest that it's a tad undercooked?




um,,,,,,,zombie !

Lol lol.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 25, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> um,,,,,,,zombie !
> 
> Lol lol.



Sorry, I forgot you like your meat rare.

In fact you like it endangered!


----------



## Patchypete (Apr 26, 2017)

Save some for Saturday, :wave::wave:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 26, 2017)

Hey Matey,,,

Yeah Right !,,, You DO know that Saturday is DAYYYS away !.
Just Park next to the pile of Bones when you arrive.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 29, 2017)

Have anybody actually heard the saying


'You are what you Eat'


Well I've never really understood what that meant before now !, & I want to HONESTLY thank a Very Dear friend of mine of a few years now, & His Beautiful Wife for Tactfully & Lovingly sitting me down today to point out Their concerns for my genuine well being in such a loving way.


----------



## Patchypete (Apr 29, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Have anybody actually heard the saying
> 
> 
> 'You are what you Eat'
> ...


Cor, who's that good looking bloke on the left, ?  ( hello tiger ,,,, Grrrrr )


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 29, 2017)

Patchypete said:


> Cor, who's that good looking bloke on the left, ?  ( hello tiger ,,,, Grrrrr )



LOL LOL LOL, You know You REALLY do that FAR too well for your own good, & I'm Jealous now, What's wrong with ME ?.
I Cleaned The Nest, I Made the Drinks, I Try & Play the Perfect Host, I EVEN put on a Lovely little Round Number to show off my figure & What do I get,,,,,,,NOTHING !.

No,,No I'm hurt now !.
Sob Sob,


(Sheila Thump Him will you!)


----------



## Patchypete (Apr 29, 2017)

Seriously now, if anyone out there gets the chance to meet NZ, then do so. You couldn't wish to meet a more genuine and lovely bloke, what a great time we had, great coffee, with great company, in a lovely home, we look forward to seeing you again my friend.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 29, 2017)

AHH MATE,,,STOP PLEASE !...

I will have to hide my Donuts now !. LOL LOL. (BTW, The £10 is in the post Wink Wink)


----------



## Patchypete (May 1, 2017)

*chilli con carne*

Anyone got a good recipe for a chilli or do you all just use that jar/packet stuff ?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 1, 2017)

Hope Channa sees your post matey, But I would imagine You will get LOADS of replies for 
'Chillie a la Bloke'


----------



## runnach (May 1, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hope Channa sees your post matey, But I would imagine You will get LOADS of replies for
> 'Chillie a la Bloke'



For me and I love him for it , try this recipe by Jamie Oliver. Ideal almost begging for the slow cooker in the camper, If made at home no reason you couldn't freeze it (except the rice)

The thing I like about Jamie is everything he does is a bit "blokey" measurements don't ever seem as critical for example Gary Rhodes addiction to cream and butter ! Rhodes far more precise

Best bit about this recipe for me is that Jamie uses Brisket and still a very cheap cut in the supermarkets or a butcher. Traditionally minced beef, but that is pricey nowadays especially the leaner stuff.

Anyway blokey con carne !! Slow & Low Chilli Con Carne | Jamie Oliver - YouTube

Channa


----------



## runnach (May 1, 2017)

The astute will note no mention of Beans in this recipe.  A very contentious issue along the lines of is it Scon (sic) or Scones. Chilli COn Carne literally translates as Chilli with meat no mention of beans.

So a personal choice no wrongs or rights, For me Flagellot beans are very underestimated and can be found tinned in the larger supermarkets.

All down to personal preference

Channa


----------



## yorkslass (May 1, 2017)

channa said:


> The astute will note no mention of Beans in this recipe.  A very contentious issue along the lines of is it Scon (sic) or Scones. Chilli COn Carne literally translates as Chilli with meat no mention of beans.
> 
> So a personal choice no wrongs or rights, For me Flagellot beans are very underestimated and can be found tinned in the larger supermarkets.
> 
> ...



I've used baked beans before now, just upped the chilli a bit.The beans are good if you need to stretch it.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 20, 2017)

OH NO !,,,,,

Down to my LAST two Goat Steaks !.



Now the question is -
should I treat them ANY differently than normal, Covering them in Seasoned Olive oil, Finely Chopped Onion n Garlic, & Fried for 2 or 3 Min a side, Then Served on a Pile of Fluffy Mash, With some Baked Beans for tonight's Dinner.
The other Cut into Strips & Mixed in with my Cous Cous for Dinner Tomorrow.

These Vac Bags REALLY do make a Difference & Must get some more as got some more Goat & Goose to sort out Next week.
HMMM I wonder if they do WHOLE Goat Size Vac Bags ?.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 26, 2017)

Just too say,,, Drinking Alcohol in the heat of the day isn't good for the Shuffle & Bite Coordination,,,I Just bit my Tung !.

But HAVE to say I look Cool in my Sunglasses !.

So there you have it, My recommendation for a Light Lunch.
Cider Marinade Sliced Tung on a Bed of Leftovers, Served with shades !.


----------



## Patchypete (May 27, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Just too say,,, Drinking Alcohol in the heat of the day isn't good for the Shuffle & Bite Coordination,,,I Just bit my Tung !.
> 
> But HAVE to say I look Cool in my Sunglasses !.
> 
> ...



lol 
( Photos of NZ in sunglasses please )


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 27, 2017)

Patchypete said:


> lol
> ( Photos of NZ in sunglasses please )








You can see the white Sunglasses line around my eyes LOL LOL LOL.


----------



## Patchypete (May 27, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> View attachment 54167
> 
> View attachment 54168
> 
> You can see the white Sunglasses line around my eyes LOL LOL LOL.



Yup, the sunglasses really work, coolest Zombie around


----------

